# Wood Flower Turning



## gfeni (Nov 21, 2008)

I've watched the British guy turn the flowers from "Hazel" wood. I do not have any hazel wood. Does anyone know what other types of wood will work for this process?:huh:


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I've never tried it but I think they are turned with green wood and a skew ground a certain way. I would have to try and look up the articles. I assume that's the kind of flower you are talking about. 
I turn flowers but they are turned out of dry wood and you would not need a special type of wood.


----------



## gfeni (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks John,
What types of wood do you use. I have tried maple which worked ok but I think I could get better results. I have mad a round skew as he shows and it works just fine functionally. I made it out of an old knife shapening steel and it holds an edge spectactularly! Really hard.


----------

